# Make your prediction now!!!



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Lets predict how big of a deer we each will shoot for rifle season now and then reply after we shoot one and it is scored, and see how close we get. I will start.

5x5 at 151 3/8

This is totally on the honor system


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I am doe hunting this year, so hope it is a young one

Spoiler92


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

dieseldog...thats an interesting idea. Well , as you stated in another thread,, 3a1 is WAY out of whack. They did drop tags for bucks this year luckily.....I hunt the same unit as you. I'm impressed you found a 150 inch deer in 3a1! I can guarantee there aren't many though! I have only seen 1 and possibly 2 bucks I would kill. Not sure what either one scores cause haven't gotten a very good look at either one. I'm going to shoot something over 130 or probably wont kill anything so going to say .....137" 5x4 . Havent seen one buck 140 or bigger since 2000 personally. How about you?


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

5x5 145 whitetail in the bad lands. I can say that if I can find the 6x6 that we were hunting last year that the number could be over 160 but some how I don't like my chances.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

130 lb doe.....second year in a row, i should make the record book....... Bow tag, maybe 120 if im lucky, i already missed a 140-150 class deer so my luck dropped dramatically.......maybe i will get two 130 class does.....who knows, it could happen


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll bite.. I know nothing of scores, but I think this year I'll get either a 4x4 or 5x5 with about 18" spread... unless a huge doe happens my way. I might shoot a doe...


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

No 151 spotted yet in 3a1. You are right notmuch for deer that size in that unit. Actually I am hunting the central part of the state this year. I am just totally making a wish as to what size I would be happy with. For 3a1 to grow big deer we need more bigger cover. Tree groves, wooded draws etc. to much open country to catch a big one crossing for hi to get really big.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Good topic. 145 5x5

I have not seen a true 150+ class buck for a long time either, this could be the year.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

130 inch south carolina buck (They dont get huge)


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

156 3/4 6x6, or a 148 1/2 5x5. Have had both deer within 30 yards bowhunting. It was just way to dark to see through my peep sight. I know where they are, lol. There is also a huge huge, 6x8-perfectly semitrical, with 2 drop tines off the left beam, about 6 inches each. Hard to say what he will go. I am going to try to hunt him, but I have only seen him three times when scouting, never when I was bow hunting. I will let you guys know if I see him again, I have to get a trail cam out to get some pics. Going bow-hunting saturday night. :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:lol: The thirty point buck :wink: :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

4X4 16 1/2" across


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> 4X4 16 1/2" across


Nobody rises to low expectations.

come on Mossy I say you will get a 180 net. all those sunflowers will be combined this year.

LOL Just kidding buddy good luck.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I predict I will miss on a good sized doe and end up with a button buck, a small doe that just lots its spots yesterday, a 2x2 with my bow and a mature doe that her fawns will end up getting weaned the hard way. Set low expectations, that way I won't be disappointed!!!! LOL


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

MOSSBACK

Silly me, I was trying to be realistic. Where I have a buck tag, 3A2, I haven't seen much for large bucks. But that is where land access is plentiful for me. Seems to me, the area from New Rockford to Valley City over to Jamestown and back on up to Harvey has bigger bucks.

North of Minot, they have been taking flowers off for 2 weeks now, should be gone by next weekend. When I was up there last weekend, I notice walking CRP and sloughs, cattails and CRP was flattened out pretty good. So there will not be as much cover as last year. I'll post a picture of whatever I get unless it's totally embarrassing !!! I hope your prediction for me is right though !!!

Have yourself a good season and never know, maybe run into you late in the season in 2G. I'll be going down for a doe either a day in the last week or the last weekend. I have to try that little cafe again, it was good eating !!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

4x4

[siteimg]2674[/siteimg]


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Well I suppose its my year to dink out. 135 4x5 with a 14 inch spred. Someday I'll shoot a big one! Come on 200 class!!! Where are you!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

2005 Rifle: Doe - Friday Afternoon

2005 Muzzle: Buck - 140/150


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Does - - 87, 93, 112, 124, and 137 lb (live weight). Big uns for sausage, little ones for steaks, roasts and chops.

:beer:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

magnum, I wouldn't call killing a 135" deer "dinking out"....that would be a very very nice buck to the average hunter....even to a trophy hunter you can't call a 135" deer junk. By the way the last 2 deer I've killed in ND were both 130 class 4x4's and they don't embarass me one bit. For a 4x4 to gross 130 it has to be a nice buck. Just my opinion. HH


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im the guide this year. My two buddies have muley buck tags. They will probably shoot ones well over 160 B.C if they can shoot straight.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

GB3, WHere and when should I show up with my bow???? :wink:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

6x5 whitetail bout 150 i saw this buck on my land it is a 6x5 cauz one side has a droptine and the rest is nice wide and tall.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

O.K.... I missed a bit (not with the shot, with the prediction).. it was a 5x4, not 5x5 or 4x4 and not an 18" spread.. didn't measure the spread but I know it's not that...
didn't have a lot of time to hunt so couldn't be too fussy...


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Got a little young button buck, just like I predicted


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

MOSSBACK said:


> Good topic. 145 5x5


Well, it will not score 145 but I did get a real nice 5x5 that should score high 130's.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Nothing - NADA- Zilch- Zero-

Tag soup this year, I am done cuz I am leaving for an elk hunt, so no buck for me. oh well let em grow.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

152 6/8 5x6 on Thursday.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

That's a great buck! Was it a ND or MT buck? does'nt matter just wondering cause I know you usually get a MT tag.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

mines looking like a 4x4 or 5x5 didnt have bin. so havent been able to tell yet, if not that one looks like im looking at about a good 5x5 if hes not bigger picked up one shed this spring and hes a dandy.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks MOSSBACK. He is a ND deer. Was blown away that I happened to find a 150 class buck to kill in my particular unit. ...they are not very easy to find but there are a few around I guess. Did you kill anything yet?
HH


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Yep, I got mine on 11-7 a real nice 5x5 17" inside good mass 8 and 9 inch g-2's I did not score it but it will go just under 140.

Once again great buck. I have yet to see a 150 class buck this fall and I have been out watching while hunting does.


----------

